# walk-in wading around CC/Port A?



## centexfisher_36 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Ive been part of the forum for a while, but this is my first time posting. I was wondering if there are any decent walk-in wade areas around the CC/Port A area. I am a full time student and don't have much time to fish unfortunately, but am trying to make more time to go. I don't have a kayak, but have access to some and have kayak fished around the area, but am looking for something a bit more accessible. I am not looking or asking for honey holes, I want to work for and find some fish on my own. I'm just looking for general areas to start with. I appreciate any info you all are willing to share. Thanks in advance!


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

I would start on the back side of mustang island. some good hard sand wading spots back in there. Check out Google maps for a lay out of the area. Another productive wading spot is in shamrock, north of Wilsons cut but you'll most likely be in mud up to your knees back there.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

If you're at A&M I'd say go fish behind the campus. I would fish behind campus before class some days and go to class a little fishy! Good times


----------



## Demtx (Oct 25, 2016)

*wading cc*

Yup, used to wade behind that church at the oso sometimes, can be a redfish hotspot and been some nice trout caught there too. Also are some areas back along that same shoreline towards SPID that produce. There's also the channel there at the bridge where the oso dumps into the bay, as well as in the bay itself all along shoreline drive. Across the bay over the portland causeway is Indian Point, another good wading area. Go do a lookabout in the mornings and you'll see the waders and find plenty places to go and learn. Good luck with it. D


----------



## jonrhodes (Oct 22, 2014)

*Oso bay*

I also used to fish behind the school a lot. Just beware the naval station closes those gates in the evenings so make sure to park on the school side if you are doing an evening wade. If you go on google maps you can see all the different cuts going into Oso and that will give you a pretty good idea of where to fish.


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...734014377539169480.00048d5155d330d01b286&z=10

Taken from corpusfishing.com, feel free to check that site out for local reports/info


----------

